

Microsoft Spartan browser UI demonstrated - nailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj9QAMVmdbM

======
hackuser
If Cortana and other intelligent agents become integrated in browsers (Google
Now in Chrome, Siri in Safari), how will Mozilla compete? Do they have the
resources and tech? Perhaps Google, Apple, or Microsoft would allow Mozilla to
use their services, but that seems like risky business, and how will Mozilla
maintain their end-user confidentiality and control?

The same question applies to other FOSS projects where intelligent agents
apply, which is potentially very many: Can a FOSS project really match this
feature?

------
hackuser
The title of the video better conveys its subject than the one here (and IMO
is more interesting): "Windows 10: Cortana Integration in Spartan"

~~~
nailer
Since not everyone knows what Cortana is, and it's part of the UI, I decided
to avoid the term. dang feel free to change it.

